# GG Visits Her Canadian Forces in A'stan



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2009)

This report, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ web site, is “breaking news:”

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/jean-encourages-soldiers-to-stay-the-course/article1280980/


> Jean encourages soldiers to stay the course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on HE.

Bad on CP: she is NOT the *honourary* commander-in-chief; she is *the* C-in-C, on behalf of HM.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2009)

Another picture of Her Excellency in Afghanistan, taken from her web site.






And, also, from her own web site: The governor general is Commander-in-Chief of the Canadian Forces.

The CDS is, constitutionally, *her* Chief of Staff; he administers *her* Canadian Forces on a day-to-day basis, just as most chiefs of staff look after the day-to-day administration and management for their commanders.


----------



## kratz (9 Sep 2009)

Awhile back  someone asked if she would be wearing other element's uniforms.

[quote author=BYT Driver]
I wonder if she'll wear and Army or Air one when she comes to their parades and ceremonies ???
[/quote]

It looks like the GG is well turned out in those photos.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2009)

Here is the text of the GG's speech to her Forces in A'stan.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> This report, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ web site, is “breaking news:”
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/jean-encourages-soldiers-to-stay-the-course/article1280980/
> Good on HE.
> ...



Good on her for this trip to visit the troops, but please tell me that those are not scabbards covering those bayonets in the first photo......


----------



## Teflon (9 Sep 2009)

No they are not scabbards, The blades are dark, you can see the hole near the tip of the blade that the pin on the scabbard fits into to use it as a wire cutter.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Sep 2009)

The local (Ottawa) CTV news programnme just repeated the *honourary commander in chief* rubbish.

Hello!?! CF public affairs branch!?! Anyone awake over there?


----------



## chris06 (9 Sep 2009)

Anyone know what slip on she would wear?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2009)

I would guess that of a General......


----------



## Quag (9 Sep 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I would guess that of a General......



Purely speculation, but I would disagree.  She is not an enlisted soldier like the majority of us on these boards.  She is not bound to the NDA etc...  By all rights, she is a figure head for the queen in our government, and therefore in control of all things political in Canada (one could even extend that to ALL things in Canada).

This being said, I can't see her wearing the rank of General, as that is not her rank or position.  I couldn't fathom a guess at what rank she wears on her slip on however, as there is no CF rank for her position.

EDITED TO ADD:  I just saw the video and it would appear as though she is wearing a blank CANADA slipon.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Sep 2009)

Whether HE had the appropriate insignia on a CADPAT AR slip-on I would not know, however she could have been wearing "Commander in Chief" insignia.  IIRC, it is a representation of the "crest of the Arms of Canada" (a gold lion wearing the Royal Crown and holding in its right paw a red maple leaf, standing on a wreath of the official colours of Canada) - this is what would be on the shoulder strap of the GG's uniform if in service dress.  The rank insignia is detailed in dress instructions, however I don't have access to a copy at present.  She would also be entitled to wear "Colonel" rank insignia in her roles as HCol of three different regiments. 

The crest as seen on the GG's flag:






The only frontal photo of HE on her website does not provide a clear view of the slip-on.


----------



## Quag (9 Sep 2009)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Whether HE had the appropriate insignia on a CADPAT AR slip-on I would not know, however she could have been wearing "Commander in Chief" insignia.  IIRC, it is a representation of the "crest of the Arms of Canada" (a gold lion wearing the Royal Crown and holding in its right paw a red maple leaf, standing on a wreath of the official colours of Canada) - this is what would be on the shoulder strap of the GG's uniform if in service dress.  The rank insignia is detailed in dress instructions, however I don't have access to a copy at present.  She would also be entitled to wear "Colonel" rank insignia in her roles as HCol of three different regiments.
> 
> The crest as seen on the GG's flag:
> 
> ...



Here it is....

SECTION 2
RANK INSIGNIA AND
APPOINTMENT BADGES

THE COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF COMMANDANT EN CHEF
1. The Governor General of Canada holds the
appointment of Commander-in-Chief of the CF. In
this capacity, the Governor General wears:

a. a flag/general officer uniform of any of the
three environments, as appropriate or
desirable;

b. a flag/general officer hat badge; and b. un insigne de coiffure d’amiral ou de général;
et
c. the following appointment insignia (see
Figure 3-2-1):

(1) special flag/general officer sleeve braid,
embellished with the Governor
General’s badge (the crest of the Arms
of Canada); and

(2) a large, embroidered Governor
General’s badge on the shoulder straps
or boards, the badges to face forward
(see, for comparison, the smaller metal
badge used by the Governor General’s
Aides-de-Camp, Section 7, paragraph 15.).


----------



## Long in the tooth (10 Sep 2009)

Thanks all.... my head just about exploded when I read the word "honourary".  Now I can return to sanity......


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2009)

Here is another picture of Her Excellency during her recent visit to Afghanistan.






She is shown cheering up a seven year old Afghan boy who lost a leg in an IED blast.


----------



## jp86 (10 Sep 2009)

Here is a photo with a clear view of the slip-on.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Sep 2009)

Here is a video of HE's visit.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/video/governor-general-visits-troops/article1281117/


----------

